#ubuntu-uds-users-1 2015-01-20
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/users-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/01/20/%23ubuntu-uds-users-1.html
<blue_dragon> hi
